# Bachlauf als Filterzone



## Teichfan61 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Teichfans

nach 2 Plasikwannenteichen möchte ich mir einen Teich mit Folie bauen.
Ich befinde mich im Momment in der Planungsphase und möchte alles richtig und nur 1 mal machen müssen.
Mein Teich soll etwa 7 *3*1,2 m groß werden.
Meine jetzigen Fische (5 Goldrotfedern, 4 Schleierschwänze, 2 Gründlinge und 4 Shubunkins) sollen mit in den neuen Teich hinein.
Der Teich soll eine große Flachwasserzone erhalten mit vielen Pflanzen (Etwa 1 bis 2/3 des Teichs)
Es soll meine Filternalage integriert werden und eine natürliche Filterstrasse durch Pflanzen erhalten.
Das heißt auf einer Länge von etwa 7 bis 9 m soll um den Teich ein Bachlauf entstehen, der mit Pflanzen (__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und kleineren Pflanzen) bepflanzt ist, gebaut werden.

Zu meinen Fragen:

1. Ist es Sinnvoll so einen Bachlauf der ja das Wasser Biologisch reinigen
    soll, zu bauen.
2. Halten die Pflanzen den permanenten Wasserstrom aus.
3. Welche Pflanzen sind dazu am besten geeignet.
4. Werden die Pflanzen in Platikküben oder in Erden gepflanzt.
   Wenn mit Erde, dann wie genau. (ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrung)
5. Kann ich den Bachlauf/filterlauf mit der vorhandenen Filternalge speisen.
6. Soll ich die Unterwasserpflanzen in Kübeln oder in Erde auf dem Beckenboden 
    anbringen.

Das sind viele Fragen, die für mich wichtig sind, bevor Ich mit dem Bauen beginne.

Gruß Dieter  

PS:  Für mich kommt nur ein natürlicher Teich mit viel Leben und Pflanzen ohne Chemie in Frage.
Um ein Wasserloch zu besitzen, kann Ich auch eine Badewanne einbuddeln ;-)  :beeten


----------



## deichhase (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Moin Dieter,
ich halte die Fließgeschwindigkeit in einem Bachlauf für zu hoch, um eine gute biologische Reinigung zu erreichen. Dazu wäre ein Filtergraben, in dem die Verweilzeit viel höher ist, m.E. besser.
Natürlich kannst du das Wasser nach dem Filter durch den Bachlauf schicken, bedenke bitte, daß im Sommer erhebliche Verdunstung und Erwärmung im Bachlauf stattfindet. Versuche unter der Suchfunktion "Bachlauf" noch mehr Material zu finden.
Die Idee von deinem Teich hört sich nett an. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Spaß.

Levke


----------



## Teichfan61 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo Teichfan

danke dir für deine Antwort.
Ich werde mich einmal etwas genauer nach Filtergraben umschauen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## kleinefische (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo Teichfan,
meine Freundin hat hierfür eine sehr schöne und effektive Lösung gefunden.
Es wurde hinter dem Teich (entsprechend höher gelegen) ein rundes Becken gemauert. Dort hinein einige Pflanzen gesetzt. Vom Becken aus verläuft dann ein Bachlauf mit einer geringen Neigung, der ebenfalls bepflanzt ist. Nach etwa 100 cm fällt der Bachlauf dann steil ab, sodass eine höhere Fliessgeschwindigkeit erreicht wird. Hier sind dann keine Pflanzen mehr.
Ich hoffe, man kann sich das ungefähr vorstellen. Sonst muß ich mal ein paar Fotos machen.//Dem Klärbecken ist dann noch ein Kiesfilter vorgeschaltet, den das Wasser zuerst durchfliesst. 
Sehr schön anzusehen- und sehr wirkungsvoll.
Gruß 
Sabine


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo Dieter,

ein Bachlauf muss ja nicht sturzbachartig fliessen. Bei nur leichtem Gefälle gedeihen die Pflanzen bestens.


----------



## unicorn (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

hallo Sabine,

Bilder wären wirklich schön


----------



## kleinefische (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo unicorn,
anbei die Bilder des Bachlaufes. 
Das Wasser wird aus dem Teich zuerst in ein Kiesfass gepumpt(steht in der Hütte links), um von dort aus über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zu fliessen.
Ich hoffe, man kann das auf den Fotos erkennen.
Das größere "Beet" ist etwa 50 cm tief, das flache (rechts) ca. 10-15cm.
Viele Grüße aus dem Norden
Sabine


----------



## Teichfan61 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo Teichfans

sehr interessante Fotos.
Das werde ich mir einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Und ein sehr interessantes Video.
Bin mal gespannt auf mehr.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Zuckerschniss (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo Dieter

Unser Bachlauf ist 10 m lang, 1 m breit und ca. 50 cm tief, komplett mit Kies gefüllt, noch recht dürftig bepflanzt, aber filtert den ganzen Teich. Siet dann so aus



 

Gruss aus dem nassen Frankreich brrrrrr


----------



## HHoheluft (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*



kleinefische schrieb:


> Hallo unicorn,
> anbei die Bilder des Bachlaufes.
> Das Wasser wird aus dem Teich zuerst in ein Kiesfass gepumpt(steht in der Hütte links), um von dort aus über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich zu fliessen.
> Ich hoffe, man kann das auf den Fotos erkennen.
> ...



Hallo Sabine !

sag mal - was ist denn das fuer eine Pflanze, die auf deinen Bildern 3 und 4 direkt im Bauchlauf zu wachsen scheint, diese Art __ Bodendecker ?

Sieht klasse aus, sowas hätte ich ja auch gerne für meinen Bachlauf ...

Gruss aus Hamburg,
Björn


----------



## maritim (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

hallo,

ich habe sehr gute erfahrung mit einem bachlauf als pflanzenfilter gemacht.

als erstes geht bei mir das wasser durch die filteranlage und über einen beipass gehen 800l die stunde in den bachlauf.

habe viele schwimmende pflanzen im bachlauf und an ihnen sieht man gut was der bachlauf leistet.

auf den ersten sechs metern wuchern die schwimmpflanzen und dann werden sie immer weniger. kurz vor dem teich ( bei ca. 10 bis 11metern) gibt es keine schwimmpflanzen mehr, da ihnen schon dir nährstoffe fehlen.


----------



## thias (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Wenn man den Bachlauf nicht zu steil macht und Staustufen einbringt, geht das schon.
ABER
Der Bachlauf hat sehr viel Uferlänge und damit versorgt er sehr viele Pflanzen, die Gefahr von nicht optimalen Saugsperren ist größer, sprudende Wasserfälle treiben den gerade gewonnenen Sauerstoff wieder aus und "verspritzen" viel Wasser. Der Wasserverlust ist deutlich höher als in einem ruhigen Teich.
Ich würde das also nur empfehlen, wenn man peoblemlos nachfüllen kann.

@maritim
sehr schön, 
wie ist das aber bei Starkregen mit dem Wasser vom Hang? Hast du da noch Drainage neben Bach und Teich?


----------



## maritim (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*



thias schrieb:


> @maritim
> sehr schön,
> wie ist das aber bei Starkregen mit dem Wasser vom Hang? Hast du da noch Drainage neben Bach und Teich?



jetzt werden sicher alle die hände über den kopf zusammenschlagen.
das wasser läuft ungehindert vom hang in den bachlauf.


aber.... der dumme peter:crazy hat eine lösung gefunden

ab einer gewissen regenmenge wird über ein sensor der schieber geschlossen, der den filter mit bachlauf verbindet.
in einem atemzug wird ein anderer schieber geöffnet und das wasser was am ende vom bachlauf ankommt  wird zum abwasserkanal umgeleitet 

es gibt sicher bessere lösungen aber für mich langt es.


----------



## kleinefische (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf als Filterzone*

Hallo Björn, leider kenne ich mich mit Pflanzennamen überhaupt nicht aus, genauso wie meine Freundin, die hatte auch keine Ahnung. Aber vielleicht weiß hier jemand anders besser Bescheid.
Gruß aus dem verregneten Bookholzberg
Sabine


----------

